# Md State Trooper charged with DUI



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Maryland Trooper Charged With DUI And Leaving Accident Scene*

Maryland Trooper Charged With DUI And Leaving Accident Scene

Associated Press

CALIFORNIA, Md. (AP) -- A Maryland state trooper in St. Mary's County has been arrested and charged with driving under the influence of alcohol and leaving the scene of an accident.

He allegedly struck and seriously injured a woman with his car in the parking lot of a bar in St. Mary's, authorities said.

Thomas Quade, 25, was arrested after allegedly striking Amy Blafour, 33, of Great Mills, about 2 a.m. in the parking lot of ABC Lounge at Hickory Hills Plaza in California with his 2000 Ford Mustang, said St. Mary's County Sheriff David D. Zylak.

Quade, who was arrested without incident at his Mechanicsville home about five hours after the incident, was booked at the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office in Leonardtown and charged with DUI and leaving the scene of an accident, Zylak said.

At the Leonardtown station, Quade refused to take a breath test, prompting authorities to strip him of his driver's license, Zylak said.

He was then turned over to his Maryland State Police barracks commander.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

_*This is why I hold fellow PO's to the same standard as Joe Shitbird..*_

August 28th, 2004 02:00:18 PM

_*Maryland Trooper Charged With DUI And Leaving Accident Scene*_
Associated Press

CALIFORNIA, Md. (AP) -- A Maryland state trooper in St. Mary's County has been arrested and charged with driving under the influence of alcohol and leaving the scene of an accident.

He allegedly struck and seriously injured a woman with his car in the parking lot of a bar in St. Mary's, authorities said.

Thomas Quade, 25, was arrested after allegedly striking Amy Blafour, 33, of Great Mills, about 2 a.m. in the parking lot of ABC Lounge at Hickory Hills Plaza in California with his 2000 Ford Mustang, said St. Mary's County Sheriff David D. Zylak.

Quade, who was arrested without incident at his Mechanicsville home about five hours after the incident, was booked at the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office in Leonardtown and charged with DUI and leaving the scene of an accident, Zylak said.

At the Leonardtown station, Quade refused to take a breath test, prompting authorities to strip him of his driver's license, Zylak said.

He was then turned over to his Maryland State Police barracks commander.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*He was then turned over to his Maryland State Police barracks commander.*

That must have been one pleasant meeting... :spank:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*At the Leonardtown station, Quade refused to take a breath test, prompting authorities to strip him of his driver's license, Zylak said.*

:-k Wonder why he did that... I don't see how he has anything to gain by refusing to take the breath test. :-k


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

RPD931 @ Sun 29 Aug said:


> _*This is why I hold fellow PO's to the same standard as Joe Shitbird..*_
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


_*

Sounds like a NOT GUILTY for DUI*_


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I worked with a kid that had been a cop in MD before returning to MA. He told me that refusal to take the breath test was an admission of guilt :shockno trial, etc...) . If anyone knows if this is the case, let us know. If it is (or isn't) the central question is: did he know he hit the ped? Just because she was "seriously injured" does not mean he golfed-the-p#ss-out-of her. A glancing strike can accelerate a ped to the deck fast enough to incur serious or life-threatening head injuries. Statistically, the most serious injuries in an MV/ped collision result from the second impact: ped vs. deck. 

It doesn't take a physics prof to understand who will win a collision between 3000 pounds of Detroit iron and a 120 pound bag of water! 8)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well in any event,

Leaving the scene sucks in my book.


----------

